# NYC Maltese



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,

I posted this before the site went down and unfortunately I lost all of my messages with names of people who were willing to meet up with Bella.

Bella is a 6 month old beautiful girl and is unfortunately home alone while Dad is out to work 

I tried taking her to puppy socialization before but she was so overwhelmed with so many dogs. 

If anyone in NYC (I live in Manhattan) would like to meet up please let me know. Although she is shy she is such a sweetheart 

I will post pics up later on in the week after I've uploaded them. Please feel free to pm or email me: [email protected]

Bella & Christian


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

There is a Maltese meet-up on Sunday, January 11th, [email protected]
Happy Paws
316 Lafayette Street
NY, NY 10012
212-431-6898

xoxoxoxo


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

just want to give this thread a little friendly *BUMP!!*
*
There is another NYC Maltese meet this Sunday (3/15) 2PM, @ Happy Paws (same address above)*

Should be fun!!!!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Madden and I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

If anyone is out in the Hamptons this weekend and would like to meet up, we are always up for it! We had a blast doing a playdate last weekend...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

There's a free puppy social at every Biscuits & Bath, Monday's from 7-8:00. It doesn't get as many puppies as the small group play groups and usually there's a trainer in there. Arden also has a similar play group. But I don't know if it's for puppies. Check it out, Bella might like that better. Just get into a group where there is a weight restriction. It tends to get smaller dogs.

Don't give up too quickly on these meet- ups. Most puppies are all overwhelmed at first. Moxie hung out under a chair for about 3 weeks. Then one week he came out and never went back under the chairs. The important thing is that you stay calm and don't get anxious for them. It goes right from your head to them. And they can sense your nervousness a mile away. Same goes for the leash when you're walking them...all your feelings go right down the length of that lead to them!

It takes a couple of weeks for puppies to adjust, but it's a really good thing. And eventually they will. At Bella's age ALL TYPES of socialization is a good thing. Playing with one puppy, to playing with many, in addition to people noises etc. When she ventures out on her own, praise her and just keep moving around the room. (It's all about their confidence and yours too) Good luck and have fun with her!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 10 2009, 07:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742365


> If anyone is out in the Hamptons this weekend and would like to meet up, we are always up for it! We had a blast doing a playdate last weekend...[/B]


where is the Maltese play group in Hamptons? I will be going back to my parents home next week for Spring Break so I might be able to stop by.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 10 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742377


> There's a free puppy social at every Biscuits & Bath, Monday's from 7-8:00. It doesn't get as many puppies as the small group play groups and usually there's a trainer in there. Arden also has a similar play group. But I don't know if it's for puppies. Check it out, Bella might like that better. Just get into a group where there is a weight restriction. It tends to get smaller dogs.
> 
> Don't give up too quickly on these meet- ups. Most puppies are all overwhelmed at first. Moxie hung out under a chair for about 3 weeks. Then one week he came out and never went back under the chairs. The important thing is that you stay calm and don't get anxious for them. It goes right from your head to them. And they can sense your nervousness a mile away. Same goes for the leash when you're walking them...all your feelings go right down the length of that lead to them!
> 
> It takes a couple of weeks for puppies to adjust, but it's a really good thing. And eventually they will. At Bella's age ALL TYPES of socialization is a good thing. Playing with one puppy, to playing with many, in addition to people noises etc. When she ventures out on her own, praise her and just keep moving around the room. (It's all about their confidence and yours too) Good luck and have fun with her![/B]


Good advice Auntie!!! I know it will be challenging for Mia at first so I am setting low expectations..LOL!!! I have no doubt she will come out of her shell but still, your advice was great and it gives me a good perspective!!

xoxo

see u soon!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 9 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742201


> Madden and I will be there :biggrin:[/B]


YAY!! Looking forward to meeting Madden!!!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm definitely looking forward to meeting you and little Mia!!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

So Bella and I were there but I was too busy trying to keep her calm to see if any of you were there. We were sitting in the corner and she was acting scared, and over protective of me when other dogs approached  

Hopefully I can meet some of you at the next one.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Mar 15 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745796


> So Bella and I were there but I was too busy trying to keep her calm to see if any of you were there. We were sitting in the corner and she was acting scared, and over protective of me when other dogs approached
> 
> Hopefully I can meet some of you at the next one.[/B]


awww, I didn't see you! Poor Bella, there were a LOT of fluffs there today, the Biscuits and Bath room is bigger so Bella may feel more comfortable at that one (it generally has a smaller turn-out too for some reason). Hope to see you there!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Mar 15 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745803


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Mar 15 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745796





> So Bella and I were there but I was too busy trying to keep her calm to see if any of you were there. We were sitting in the corner and she was acting scared, and over protective of me when other dogs approached
> 
> Hopefully I can meet some of you at the next one.[/B]


awww, I didn't see you! Poor Bella, there were a LOT of fluffs there today, the Biscuits and Bath room is bigger so Bella may feel more comfortable at that one (it generally has a smaller turn-out too for some reason). Hope to see you there!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So this is very embarrassing but as soon as we got there Bella pooped so I had to clean her up. And then she was shaking and snapping at other dogs when they came by so I couldn't move anywhere  She was making such good progress too before her accident. I didn't want to cause her extra stress so we left early. I will definitely bring her to the next one if the space is bigger. She was too stressed today


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I definitely think I saw you and sweet Bella. I was there too with Madden (he had on the green camo sweatshirt and white booties). I think you were in the same corner as us! Poor Bella 

Bella is soo adorable :wub: 

I hope you decide to come back and hopefully Bella will get used to the pups and calm down some eventually!

It was so nice meeting those SM members who were there. Mia, Alvar and Bonbon are :Sooo cute:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Aw you guys are so lucky to have all met each other today! Me and Gigi went to a doggie meetup today too but it was a yorkie meetup and she was the only maltese! LOL Luckily everybody loves and accepts her as the only maltese being there!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 15 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745840


> I definitely think I saw you and sweet Bella. I was there too with Madden (he had on the green camo sweatshirt and white booties). I think you were in the same corner as us! Poor Bella
> 
> Bella is soo adorable :wub:
> 
> ...


Was he the one with socks on? If so then yes! But I didn't pay attention to who the owner is lol. Btw where did you get those socks?


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea he was the one with the little booties on. I got them from HERE

I was with my boyfriend and we were both wearing green. 

I hope you bring Bella back so we can be formally introduced!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 15 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745840


> I definitely think I saw you and sweet Bella. I was there too with Madden (he had on the green camo sweatshirt and white booties). I think you were in the same corner as us! Poor Bella
> 
> Bella is soo adorable :wub:
> 
> ...


it was nice meeting Madden too!! What a cute boy!! :wub: 
Alvar and BonBon are both just beautiful too! :wub: :wub: 

Sorry I missed Bella, hope to see her next time!!

Btw- is anyone going to Biscuits and Bath tomorrow? Which location is their meet up? I really want to bring Mia out more...and I have some free time this week, so I want to bring Mia out and socialize.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, that sounds like a lot of fun. Did any of y'all take pics? I can't imagine how many malts were there that y'all did even know each other was there. Sounds like malt heaven.

Linda


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I took a couple pics, but unfortunately non with the SM crew 

I cannot attend any meet ups during the week, but I want to attend the one one April 4th!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Spanky and I go to B&B Mondays at the 82nd St and Columbus Ave location. 7-8 is Puppy Play Group. 8-9 is Small Dog. They separate the large and small pups and have two rooms so those on the shy side can go into the "quiet room"


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Friendly Bump!! 

Upcoming NYC Maltese Meet up TOMORROW!! *

When: *Tomorrow, Sun 4/26** @ 1pm!!*
Where: East River Esplanade, Small Dog Run, located @ East River East 63rd Street & York Ave [south of overpass]


Hope to see SM babies+ their mommies/daddies there!!

**NOTE- This even is outdoors so if it rains, it will be canceled. But, I dont think it will rain tomorrow, based on the wonderful weather forecast!! Keeping Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Bumpity bump!

Alvar's Birthday will be celebrated at this Sunday's meetup :biggrin:


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Where is this Sunday's meet up?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Jun 13 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790275


> Where is this Sunday's meet up?[/B]


It's at Happy Paws (316 Lafayette) at 2PM :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy Bday Alvar! Sorry wished we could make it, but we're not around during any weekend especially in the summer....Have tons of fun! xo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i cant go to the one this weekend . im also in the maltese nyc group. i would love to go to one in april and meet ur pups and for u to meet dolce, i honestly dont know how he will react to other pups. 

pls let me know when the next meetup in april will take place..


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant go to the one this weekend . im also in the maltese nyc group. i would love to go to one in april and meet ur pups and for u to meet dolce, i honestly dont know how he will react to other pups.
> 
> pls let me know when the next meetup in april will take place..


hey, this thread is from one year ago :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant go to the one this weekend . im also in the maltese nyc group. i would love to go to one in april and meet ur pups and for u to meet dolce, i honestly dont know how he will react to other pups.
> 
> pls let me know when the next meetup in april will take place..


Like Briana said, this thread is a year old, BUT there is a meet next weekend (on the 21st), otherwise the next one on the calendar looks like it's on May 2nd. 

The 21st should be my and Leila's first meet up! Hopefully you can make it!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Like Briana said, this thread is a year old, BUT there is a meet next weekend (on the 21st), otherwise the next one on the calendar looks like it's on May 2nd.
> 
> The 21st should be my and Leila's first meet up! Hopefully you can make it!


Don't forget your camera!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Don't forget your camera!


pffft i would never ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Like Briana said, this thread is a year old, BUT there is a meet next weekend (on the 21st), otherwise the next one on the calendar looks like it's on May 2nd.
> 
> The 21st should be my and Leila's first meet up! Hopefully you can make it!


Ashley - are you in NYC? Your info says RI. I'm unfortunately going to be in CA next weekend.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Ashley - are you in NYC? Your info says RI. I'm unfortunately going to be in CA next weekend.


We do live in RI, but my boyfriend's family lives in Jersey so we are going to go down for the weekend and head up to the City for the meet up. Maybe we'll see each other at a later meet up !


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so was the meetup this past weekend ? did u make it ?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> so was the meetup this past weekend ? did u make it ?


it's this sunday (the 21st)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone else going to the NYC Maltese meet up on this Sunday, April 11?


----------

